# View Live CCTV Cameras



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 9, 2011)

This is a very very old google dork trick.
But I thought it'd be new for many people ,
So i'm sharing it here 

Just Go to google and Search of any of these Queries


```
allinurl:"view/index" filetype:shtml

== Axis ==

inurl:"view/indexFrame.shtml"
inurl:"view/index.shtml"
intitle:"Live View / - AXIS"
intitle:axis camera
intitle:"axis #Kameramodell#"

== Canon ==

inurl:sample/LvAppl/

== JVC ==

intitle:"V.Networks [Motion Picture(Java)"

== EvoCam ==

intitle:"EvoCam" inurl:"webcam.html"

== WebcamXP ==

intitle:"my webcamXP server!"

== MOBOTIX ==

inurl:/control/userimage.html

== Panasonic ==

inurl:/ViewerFrame?Mode=Motion

== FlexWatch ==

inurl:toolam.html
inurl:viewash.html

== Toshiba ==

intitle:"TOSHIBA Network Camera - User Login"

== Sony ==

inurl:/home/homeJ.html

inurl:/view.shtml
intitle:”Live View / - AXIS” | inurl:view/view.shtml^
inurl:ViewerFrame?Mode=
inurl:ViewerFrame?Mode=Refresh
inurl:axis-cgi/jpg
inurl:axis-cgi/mjpg (motion-JPEG)
inurl:view/indexFrame.shtml
inurl:view/index.shtml
inurl:view/view.shtml
liveapplet
intitle:”live view” intitle:axis
intitle:liveapplet
allintitle:”Network Camera NetworkCamera”
intitle:axis intitle:”video server”
intitle:liveapplet inurl:LvAppl
intitle:”EvoCam” inurl:”webcam.html”
intitle:”Live NetSnap Cam-Server feed”
intitle:”Live View / - AXIS”
intitle:”Live View / - AXIS 206M”
intitle:”Live View / - AXIS 206W”

intitle:”Toshiba Network Camera” user login
intitle:”netcam live image”
intitle:”i-Catcher Console - Web Monitor”
intitle:start inurl:cgistart
intitle:”WJ-NT104 Main Page”
intext:”MOBOTIX M1? intext:”Open Menu”
intext:”MOBOTIX M10? intext:”Open Menu”
intext:”MOBOTIX D10? intext:”Open Menu”
intitle:snc-z20 inurl:home/
intitle:snc-cs3 inurl:home/
intitle:snc-rz30 inurl:home/
intitle:”sony network camera snc-p1?
intitle:”sony network camera snc-m1?
site:.viewnetcam.com -www.viewnetcam.com
```

You can Even Move cameras !


----------



## sygeek (Jun 11, 2011)

Never knew people can act this weird alone. Anyways, TFS, though I was already aware of this . Google's more useful than it looks.


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2011)

Never knew this before and thanks Tejas for sharing this with us


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 12, 2011)

SyGeek said:


> Never knew people can act this weird alone. Anyways, TFS, though I was already aware of this . Google's more useful than it looks.



I know sir that u'r Aware of every thing and i am the only Fool 



topgear said:


> Never knew this before and thanks Tejas for sharing this with us


----------



## sygeek (Jun 12, 2011)

Tejas.Gupta said:


> I know sir that u'r Aware of every thing and i am the only Fool


No problem here if you think so.


----------



## Vyom (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice Share! Thanks!
Btw, I wonder what would happen if more than one person tries to control a camera!


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jun 13, 2011)

Great share buddy. Nice one.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jun 13, 2011)

vineet369 said:


> Nice Share! Thanks!
> Btw, I wonder what would happen if more than one person tries to control a camera!



Lol ! Clash of Titans 



nisargshah95 said:


> Great share buddy. Nice one.




Thank you ^_^


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool man...Thanks Tejas for sharing this


----------



## R2K (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice share...


----------



## abhidev (Jun 13, 2011)

are you sure these links don't contain any viruses.........


----------



## KDroid (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice Share!!


----------



## puneetgarg (Aug 28, 2011)

knew it.. anyways thanks for sharing


----------



## tmasc (Dec 29, 2012)

hey tell me something..can you get control over a specific camera in my area?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 30, 2012)

trying now.
great share..
hehehe..
did imagine this many times .
not believed that it will happen in reality..

any body tried till now ??

which of those are movable ???
and of india..?

a bigger list here :
 *www.webcamvue.com/find_webcams.asp

found one more thing:
just search "liveapplet" without the quotes , on google, many webcams return with control facility..
hahaha..
all of the cctvs i watched were showing night. hell.
nothing moving.
i think that those are just pics.

buddy..
no i'm wrong.
this is working great.
persons moving.
hehe
*194.208.34.74/sample/LvAppl/lvappl.htm

imagine if they had a Speaker system installed there.
also networked.
shout and they would be watching like nomads..
hahaha

the problem is : 
1. couldn't find one in india..
though i have seen a lot of cctv cams on the GT road.
almost at every crossing the road faces.

2. the cctvs are not near celeb homes, etcetera..
hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ^Ultimate~Master (Jan 27, 2013)

Great share! But how the hell is this happening?? :\


----------



## 1234 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for info.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 11, 2014)

33k views , wow.

and 20 replies


----------



## Flash (Jul 11, 2014)

^ Bruce wayne would be so proud of you.


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Jul 11, 2014)

Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na na... BATMAN! - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtoMN_xi-AM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 19, 2014)

Gotta try this. Will change my name to Overlord.


----------



## vijesh108k (Mar 20, 2015)

Really appreciate your work and thanks for sharing ...
Is there is any App for phone to view live CCTV video


----------



## singleindian (Mar 22, 2015)

I remember CNET or other tech article about this in 07 or 08 having the list of key words to find live Web cam. Spent whole night searching and bookmarking some gud ones


----------

